# Can bank change from Tracker when moving



## JOHNEUGENE58 (2 Feb 2010)

Have tried for 2 days to get an answer from my bank.

I'm on a tracker and have put my house up for sale. 
I will not be looking for a top-up.

Question is: Does my current agreement i.e. tracker @ 1.85% carry over when I purchase my new (next) house.


----------



## pjmn (2 Feb 2010)

No.


----------



## Knuttell (2 Feb 2010)

JOHNEUGENE58 said:


> Have tried for 2 days to get an answer from my bank.
> 
> I'm on a tracker and have put my house up for sale.
> I will not be looking for a top-up.
> ...



Not a chance John.


----------



## JOHNEUGENE58 (2 Feb 2010)

Thanks guy's for your quick reply's.

My question in post differed from thread title (apologies)

Do you mean that the bank can't change from tracker or my current agreement doesn't stand.

Sorry for confusing you.


----------



## pjmn (2 Feb 2010)

Your current mortgage will be cleared on the sale of the property against which the mortgage has been raised...

When you purchase a new property and assuming you will need some or even the same level of mortgage to complete the deal - then that will be deemed to be a completely new deal...

My suspicion is that you will make the argument (which is a very fair one from your point of view) - that you only want the same amount again on the same terms - the lender however will look at it differently and you will not be offered a tracker option...


pjmn


----------



## JOHNEUGENE58 (2 Feb 2010)

Thanks for the clarification. Looks like bad news then :-(


----------

